# Male gerbils need rehoming



## angel1173 (Jun 6, 2010)

It is with sadness that we need to rehome our 3 male gerbils, all brothers aged 18 months; 1 black (Sneaker), 1 black and white (Guiness) and 1 brown (Nutty).

Their noises drive the dogs mad but the worst thing is that our girls have less time to devote to the boys and it is getting harder and harder to find time to get them out of their gerbilarium.

We are in the Stockport, Cheshire area.

Pats at home adoption centres are currently full so having to find a new home personally, which is even harder than I thought!



Sam


----------



## jargirls (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, do you still have the gerbils? I'm from Stockport too and we are looking for some gerbils.


----------



## angel1173 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry they have found a new forever home. I forgot I'd posted this on here.


----------

